
Show HN: Plataforma Industrial: Publicación de productos, servicios en Argentina - aoksrl
https://plataformaindustrial.com/
======
gus_massa
I couldn't find any prices in the site. It is weird. Or I need to be
registered?

Can you give a short description of the tech stack that you are using?

